# GREATER CAIRO | The Capital Cairo - 1st Phase of New Administrative Capital | U/C



## Wust El Balad

A CATALYST FOR EGYPTIAN RENAISSANCE
Egypt’s New Capital City Revealed​
MARCH 13, 2015
SOURCE

After more than a year of being shrouded in mystery, Egypt’s new capital city has been revealed in a slick, new website that went live on Friday.*

Dubbed as a ‘global city for Egypt’s future’ and ‘a city shaped by nature’, the new capital city promises to house up to five million people and provide 1.1 million residential units in a location that is situated along the corridor between Cairo and the Red Sea.

According to the city’s website, the new capital’s central business district will be sized 5.6 kilometres squared and the capital will include 663 healthcare facilities, 40,000 hotel rooms and 1,800,000 meters squared of large retail malls. The capital will also provide 1.75 million permanent jobs, 1,250 religious buildings, 700 kindergartens, 21 residential districts, a theme park and more.

More importantly, however, the new capital city aims to be a ‘Smart City’ that will “embrace an ethos of sustainability” by taking advantage of “the sustainable technologies of today as well as being adaptable to future technology, further enhancing its resource efficiency.”

Part of this Smart City will include 91 kilometres squared of energy farms employing renewable energy sources. Moreover, 100 kilometres squared will be preserved parks and will include a park known as the ‘Capital Park’.

According to the website, the new capital will act as a bridge between Egypt’s rich past and its vibrant future.

The website lists Capital City Partners, a private real estate investment fund by global investors focused on investment and development and led by Emirati Mr. Mohamed Alabbar.

Alabbar, 58, is the founder of Emaar Properties, one of the largest real estate development companies in the Middle East which was also responsible for developing the world’s tallest building, the Burj Khalifa.

Capital City Partners claims it has led “mega-developments of a value of over $US 24 billion in over 15 countries, and helmed the creation of global icons that inspire humanity. This includes King Abdullah Economic City in Saudi Arabia…and…Downtown Dubai.”

A conference officially launching the new capital city will be held on Friday.​


----------



## Wust El Balad

Source: http://thecapitalcairo.com/index.html


----------



## Icewave

*More Photos :*


----------



## Wust El Balad

Source: http://thecapitalcairo.com/index.html


----------



## lowenmeister

Wow! if they pull this off this will go down into the history books. I wonder how large Cairo will grow, its near 20 million now but in the future it might reach 30 or even 40 million people


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Egypt needs some new tall buildings. Their current tallest is this clunker from 1994


----------



## Wust El Balad

We have this beauty planned to be built in Sheikh Zayed town:
Bid to construct Egypt’s highest tower to debut at March summit

















CAIRO: Egypt will unveil a project to build a 200-meter tower, which would be the nation’s highest, at the upcoming economic summit scheduled in March, Egypt’s Minister of Housing Moustafa Madbouly stated Wednesday.

The Zayed Crystal Spark project would be implement on a 798,000-square meter bloc in West Cairo’s Sheikh Zayed district and would be built through partnership between real estate developers and the New Urban Communities Authority (NUCA), said the minister without revealing the investment cost of the project.

“It is an administrative, commercial and entertainment project as it includes buildings for various purposes, in addition to the unique 200 meter-tower,” Madboly said.

Egypt hopes the long-awaited economic conference would lure fresh investments to boost its limping economy battered by political turmoil since the January 25 Revolution.

Madbouly announced earlier this month that the ministry has invited around 150 real estate developers in the private sector to attend the March conference.

The real estate sector is a main contributor to Egypt’s economic growth, affecting more than 90 industries, and accounting for at least 8 percent of the country’s labor force. The sector represented 4.6 percent, Egypt’s GDP during the 2012/2013 fiscal year, roughly 80 billion EGP (U.S. $11.5 billion,) according to data from the Ministry of Housing.

Source: http://www.thecairopost.com/news/13...egypts-highest-tower-to-debut-at-march-summit​


----------



## Wust El Balad

http://www.thecairopost.com/news/13...egypts-highest-tower-to-debut-at-march-summit


----------



## Wust El Balad

lowenmeister said:


> Wow! if they pull this off this will go down into the history books. I wonder how large Cairo will grow, its near 20 million now but in the future it might reach 30 or even 40 million people


The new city is expected to welcome 250k citizens in the district center while 5 millions citizens expected to be there according to the presentation given during the economic summit of Egypt 2015. More info are coming!


----------



## Wust El Balad

Planned Capital Business Park in the Sheikh Zayed district of Cairo.


----------



## Wust El Balad

:cheers:


----------



## munchymunch

Wow, I saw this on CNN. If they pull this off, It would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Wust El Balad

munchymunch said:


> Wow, I saw this on CNN. If they pull this off, It would be absolutely amazing.


definitely!


----------



## inno4321

OMG


----------



## Icewave

*More Data :*



lowenmeister said:


> The tallest tower seems to be at the very least about 140 stories tall,the tallest of those fat towers in the distance looks to be around 115 stories tall and this tower is around one fifth taller





Icewave said:


>





Icewave said:


> President Sisi and Vice President of Emirates the ruler of Dubai are inspecting the new administrative capital of the Institute of Egypt
> # EEDC2015 # EgyptTheFuture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Housing Minister signed the establishment of the new administrative capital agreement in the presence of President al-Sisi and Vice President of the UAE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's series ... WOW awesome


----------



## Wust El Balad

The maquette of the project:




























Source:http://english.ahram.org.eg/


----------



## Rubicantes

And it's not even close to April 1st...


----------



## blacktrojan3921

The only thing running through my mind in regards to this is: What will they name the new capital of Egypt?


----------



## Christi69

Perhaps will they revert to the former names of Cairo, Al-Fustat or Memphis, reuniting the past with the future? 
This is not the first time a country decides to move its capital city, but in this case its location is very close to the current one, and looks more like a new neighbourhood (huge indeed!) than a brand new city in the wilderness (cf. Washington, Canberra, or Yammoussoukro); so they will perhaps retain the same name, like New Dehli, close to historical Dehli.


----------



## PaulRubens

As a matter of planning it's weird to see those housing areas just at the beginning and end of the airport runways.


----------



## RokasLT

And who will finance this project? l think, Egipt don't have such amount of money to finance it by its own: UAE, KSA...?


----------



## Garbo

But, it's already U/C??


----------



## Wust El Balad

PaulRubens said:


> As a matter of planning it's weird to see those housing areas just at the beginning and end of the airport runways.


I thought that too. If it really happens, i don't expect the airport as huge as they owed us.


----------



## Wust El Balad

Garbo said:


> But, it's already U/C??


The ''GO'' was given and the construction should start in the next couple of days.


----------



## Meerkoet

Very interesting developments. I wonder how they manage to get the city as green as in the model. It is a very dry desert at the moment.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Christi69 said:


> Perhaps will they revert to the former names of Cairo, Al-Fustat or Memphis, reuniting the past with the future?
> This is not the first time a country decides to move its capital city, but in this case its location is very close to the current one, and looks more like a new neighbourhood (huge indeed!) than a brand new city in the wilderness (cf. Washington, Canberra, or Yammoussoukro); so they will perhaps retain the same name, like New Dehli, close to historical Dehli.


Quite possible, but in the event that they decide to use a historic name; it's pretty good that they got a large list then. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_historical_capitals_of_Egypt


----------



## thevladski

Anyone know whats in that area at the moment?

It does seem like a well thought out masterplan, but $45BN doesn't seem anywhere near enough for a city like this, including building out transit and so on.. Who pays for what? Would all the world's countries be effectively forced to pay to build new embassies?

I'm intrigued to see how this develops.


----------



## Sevillano47

Nice fantasy.


----------



## Wust El Balad

thevladski said:


> Anyone know whats in that area at the moment?
> 
> It does seem like a well thought out masterplan, but $45BN doesn't seem anywhere near enough for a city like this, including building out transit and so on.. Who pays for what? Would all the world's countries be effectively forced to pay to build new embassies?
> 
> I'm intrigued to see how this develops.


^^



> The conflict also came in the size of finances allocated for the scheme, with Abbar, in his interview with Adeeb, setting the amount at US$90 billion, in contrast to the widely-circulated cost of US$45 billion, which was also quoted by the government.


http://www.egyptindependent.com//news/updated-reports-conflicting-financier-egypt-s-new-capital


----------



## Gabriel900

A great project but for this to happen it needs financial and political stability which is lacking in Egypt right now let alone safety to build such tall buildings


----------



## Wust El Balad

Gabriel900 said:


> A great project but for this to happen it needs financial and political stability which is lacking in Egypt right now let alone safety to build such tall buildings


What safety? The Canal of suez was successfully implemented with no unsafe area..

anyway,

There will be a voting process to find out the name of the city. http://www.masrawy.com/News/News_Eg...m_medium=facebook_promoted&utm_campaign=7koma


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

i Hope Emaar get good foreign backing for this. It Isn't much to get in Egypt theese days

its is great if the emirates and Saudi arabia put money into this, Egypt really needs something like this.

any ideas on how high the tallest tower will be, looks supertall+


----------



## Wust El Balad

INFERNAL ELF said:


> i Hope Emaar get good foreign backing for this. It Isn't much to get in Egypt theese days
> 
> its is great if the emirates and Saudi arabia put money into this, Egypt really needs something like this.
> 
> any ideas on how high the tallest tower will be, looks supertall+


Eemar won't contribute in the project according to sources close to the government. Things are still confusing but the government actually refuses to announce the two firms in question. One thing is sure, the housing ministry declared to Almasryalyoum newspaper that the project will kickstart in 50 days.


----------



## Wust El Balad

*What can $300 billion buy in Egypt? A new capital or a pipedream
*



> (Reuters)
> 
> *Its new capital is eventually designed to cover some 700 sq km (435 sq miles), roughly the size of Singapore, contain 1.1 million homes and create 1.75 million jobs, according to its promotional website. (www.thecapitalcairo.com)
> 
> It will also cost some $300 billion to complete, according to Mohamed Alabbar, the United Arab Emirates real estate tycoon who helped develop the Burj Khalifa skyscraper in Dubai and who is leading the mega Egyptian venture.*


http://www.reuters.com/article/2015...MF1BK20150319?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews

So apparently the true cost of the city will be around $300Bn


----------



## Wust El Balad

*Al-Sisi orders army to evacuate lands to build new capital​*







President Abdel-Fattah Al-Sisi ordered the Armed Forces to evacuate lands to build a new administrative capital, said presidential spokesman Alaa Youssef.

The new administrative capital project was announced during the Egypt Economic Development Conference held in the Red Sea resort city of Sharm El-Sheikh on 13-15 March.

This came during a meeting with the commanders of the Armed Forces to discuss steps to start the execution of the planned project.



Source: http://www.tnnegypt.com/al-sisi-orders-army-to-evacuate-lands-to-build-new-capital/​


----------



## DR.JEDDAH

let's be realistic here is that for real


----------



## [atomic]

^^ the model seems to be real
but this project will probably never be real


----------



## londonfai

The way it was marketed vs the way similar projects work shows great discrepancy and dishonesty. Building an infrastructure and expect private investors to build the city without governmental interference is always a long and agonizing process. 

Let's look at similar projects in the region.

Jebel Ali, Started 2002 (UAE) :

Some quotes from the news,



> Work on the Palm Jebel Ali development began in 2002 but was stalled in the wake of the Dubai property crash, which saw property prices slump by up to 60 percent and around half of projects mothballed indefinitely..





> In November, a letter signed by 74 investors in Nakheel’s Palm Jebel Ali project was sent to the office of Dubai ruler, *Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum*, highlighting the uncertainly and negative impact the delay in delivering the project has had on the group..





> Lootah said this week that the project was definitely not cancelled and Nakheel would resurrect it at some time in the future when *market conditions make it viable*.


KAEC, started 2005 (KSA):



> The city currently resembles a dusty building site dotted with building cranes. Work is not expected to be complete on the building for at least 10 years.





> The late king had pinned his hopes for his country's future on the new city. *Fifteen percent* has been built thus far, as public facilities and residential areas are still under construction. Plans for the city include a port, industrial complex, a financial island, beach facilities and residential neighborhoods.


Let's keep in my mind that "New Cairo" is way bigger than both of these projects. And Sheikh Maktoum who "oversaw" the agreement between President Al-Sisi and Alabaar is the same guy that had those letters sent to him by the 74 Investors regarding the Jebel Ali crisis. 
So to think that UAE is going to divert their attention and potential investors away from its struggling projects and into this one is completely nonsensical. 


IMHO, with taking into consideration the magnitude of the project and the lack of transparency and clarity and the numerous contradictory statements by officials and governmental bodies, "New Cairo" is starting to look as nothing more than shameless propaganda.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

londonfai said:


> The way it was marketed vs the way similar projects work shows great discrepancy and dishonesty. Building an infrastructure and expect private investors to build the city without governmental interference is always a long and agonizing process.
> 
> Let's look at similar projects in the region.
> 
> Jebel Ali, Started 2002 (UAE) :
> 
> Some quotes from the news,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAEC, started 2005 (KSA):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep in my mind that "New Cairo" is way bigger than both of these projects. And Sheikh Maktoum who "oversaw" the agreement between President Al-Sisi and Alabaar is the same guy that had those letters sent to him by the 74 Investors regarding the Jebel Ali crisis.
> So to think that UAE is going to divert their attention and potential investors away from its struggling projects and into this one is completely nonsensical.
> 
> 
> IMHO, with taking into consideration the magnitude of the project and the lack of transparency and clarity and the numerous contradictory statements by officials and governmental bodies, "New Cairo" is starting to look as nothing more than shameless propaganda.


Considering the fact that the Egyptian government is basically a military dictatorship; are you really surprised this is shameless propaganda?  

Anyways; what exactly are the choices that the people of Egypt will vote on for the name of the new capital?


----------



## Wust El Balad

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Considering the fact that the Egyptian government is basically a military dictatorship; are you really surprised this is shameless propaganda?
> 
> Anyways; what exactly are the choices that the people of Egypt will vote on for the name of the new capital?


Big. The housing Ministry confirmed 


----

Okay here is some context as to why this is the case,

First of all, we are talking about a new administrative district (I don't like the term capital city, it's still part of Greater Cairo), Nd so it will need to build up it's branding and international name and that's not going to happen over night.

Secondly, we're talking about a contract between just TWO parties, you're still talking about a business district with multinational HQs, hospitals, education institutes, your local business, Footballing club/s, airport and so on. For this to function there are 100s of contracts and agreements that needs to be made.

Think of this $45bn kickstart as the basic infrastructure that is needed to facilitate all that, so roads, housing, some commercial units, administrative district and some educational units, facilities, electricity? water? sewage? and so on. So that 40 years timeline I think it's not really creditable, it all depends on how good those whom are planning the project are, they can 50% of the city's functional contracts signed during the 7 years or even all possible contracts, it's up to them how well they sell it for further investment.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

do you have plans or something showing what they will do in that first phase??


----------



## bernardofm

There's only one problem. This new city will be full of politicians hno:hno:


----------



## janetfdoss

bernardofm said:


> There's only one problem. This new city will be full of politicians hno:hno:


I could not get the point behind your statement?


----------



## Zaz965

source https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Cairo


----------



## erbse

Imposing! But it looks very suburban and repetetive.


----------



## Zaz965

^^
indeed....I hope there will be some skyscrapers


----------



## el palmesano

in google is possible see all the changes going on:


----------



## goschio

Love it. Cairo becoming truly 21st century city. 

IMO, the whole Arab from Dubai all the way to Casablanca will be major boom area in the next 50 to 100 years. A new awakening and Renaissance.


----------



## Sevillano47

But this is not the new capital.These are normal suburbs of Cairo city ,that grows in the last years . Look at the proyect and compare with google maps . They havent start the proyect .


----------



## ratipok

goschio said:


> Love it. Cairo becoming truly 21st century city.
> 
> IMO, the whole Arab from Dubai all the way to Casablanca will be major boom area in the next 50 to 100 years. A new awakening and Renaissance.


Based on what? If anything, that area as a whole is currently regressing (and it has been stagnating for centuries).


----------



## fashionking

goschio said:


> Love it. Cairo becoming truly 21st century city.
> 
> IMO, the whole Arab from Dubai all the way to Casablanca will be major boom area in the next 50 to 100 years. A new awakening and Renaissance.


I would disagree as well; urban expansion doesn't mean prosperity or any type of new awakening. The Arab world doesn't attract enough foreign investment in my opinion, and I would still accustom that with political instability. Now, granted there are several wealthy billionaires in the Arab world; and they are either owners of several major Middle East franchises of American companies or they own giant stakes in American banks, real estate firms, retail giants, and/or tech companies.. but they use their wealth to bolster their own companies or other parts of the Middle East. They (the Middle Eastern Billionaires & Royal Family's) have become the investors to some degree.. I know the American taxpayer might pay for a few things, whether it is bailing out Wall Street or providing some tax breaks. I feel business and politics are intertwined more than ever before here in the US and that is not because of Donald Trump being our President now. but I don't really know how to "account" for money that is "ruled" and "subsidized" to the degree that it is in the Middle East. I just think when you are ruled by a family or dynasty; they probably decide what is built and by who and for how much...and more than likely it is probably by one of their own companies? That in itself shows instability, when you have and need that type of control over an economy/region...


----------



## Azmat

Zaz965 said:


> source https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Cairo


I just noticed this thread. This is actually New Cairo, not to be confused with the new administrative capital which goes under the project name The Capital Cairo. New Cairo was built in the 90s and already houses hundreds of thousands of people, mainly upper-class Cairenes. It's considered to be a satellite city of Cairo, and it's part of Greater Cairo. They're not particularly far off from each other though.


----------



## Azmat

OUTLINE

LINK










































SOURCE: *5+ UDC*​


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: R3 RESIDENTIAL AREA






LINK


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: MAIN MOSQUE

LINK
































​


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: GOVERNMENT DISTRICT


----------



## Azmat

Re-purposed military airport, will be expanded in the future.

PROGRESS: AIRPORT


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: MAIN CATHEDRAL
































​


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: Canadian International College Campus


----------



## Azmat

The title of this thread should be renamed to: 

CAIRO | The Capital Cairo | 1st Phase of New Administrative Capital | 2022 | U/C


----------



## DiogoBaptista

RENDERS: Cairo Capital New Terminal

LINK

*Project Description*
The new connected city will help the citizens in their daily routine to go anywhere without worry of being late cause of the traffic jam. New capital has solved this complicated problem by creating new terminal with connected transportation to help the citizens and create flexibility and easiness in the Egyptian’s daily routine

The new terminal project encompass all facets of terminal planning. From classifying existing facilities, to establishing terminal layouts and operational concepts for capable use of assess within the terminal (commercial facilities, entertainment, shopping,), our goal is to enhance the function of terminal buildings, guaranteeing long-term utilization and transportation













​


----------



## Azmat

Azmat said:


> RENDERS: House of Representatives
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


PROGRESS: House of Representatives

LINK


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: R3 Residential district

LINK


----------



## Azmat

High-speed rail

LINK







*Speed*:
250km/h

*Construction period*:
24 months

*Expected investments*:
L.E. 180 billion

*1st Phase (122km)*:

West G. Cairo - New Capital 

*2nd Phase (320km)*:
Alexandria ⬎
------------- Nubariya - Cairo
El Alamein ⬏

*3rd Phase (92km)*:
New Capital - Ain Sokhna

*Full line:*
Alexandria ⬎
------------- Nubariya - Cairo - New Capital - Ain Sokhna
El Alamein ⬏


----------



## Azmat

Gov't premises to be relocated to new administrative capital in 18 months - Egypt Today



> CAIRO - 1 February 2018: Chairperson of the New Administrative Capital for Urban Development Ahmad Zaki Abdeen said that the government premises, including the presidency, the council of cabinet ministers and the House of Representatives and other governmental facilities, will be relocated to the New Administrative Capital within 18 months.
> 
> Speaking at the International Branch Campus (IBC) Experts Forum hosted by the American University in Cairo (AUC) on Thursday, Abdeen said that the Planning Ministry is in charge of determining the government facilities to be transferred to the government district in the New Administrative Capital.
> 
> [...]


----------



## al-numbers

Parliament renders from the egyptian subforum.



minymina said:


> Interior Parliament Renders


----------



## erbse

This stiff, straightened neoclassicism looks autocratic, rather than democratic.
Resembling the Nazi plans for "Welthauptstadt Germania" in Berlin quite a lot:



















Germania/ Berlin North-South Axis Detail by Glen.H, on Flickr









Der Runde Platz, Germania/ Berlin by Glen.H, on Flickr

Though still, at least they don't build the same bland boxes you see anywhere else. 
But I wouldn't call this proper classical architecture either.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ 

that comparation have no sence... 

there are lot of parliaments of that sice and clasical style 

USA









Argentina









Uruguay









Cuba











Austria










Hungry












---------------


and the new parlament of Egypt is a classical building, but clearly form our times, it has not clasical details (ornamentation) and the lengauge and materials are very contemporary


----------



## Azmat

erbse said:


> This stiff, straightened neoclassicism looks autocratic, rather than democratic.
> Resembling the Nazi plans for "Welthauptstadt Germania" in Berlin quite a lot:
> 
> Though still, at least they don't build the same bland boxes you see anywhere else.
> But I wouldn't call this proper classical architecture either.


While I don't necessarily see a correlation between this style and autocracy, I would rather call this a combination of modern neoclassical architecture and Egyptian Revival. Aside from the dome and the courtyard, it's definitely leaning more towards the latter though.


----------



## Azmat

Azmat said:


> RENDERS: Ministerial district
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



PROGRESS

LINK


----------



## Azmat

^^



minymina said:


> Update 12/03/2018 - Government District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Azmat

The completion rate of the government district is 31%.


----------



## Azmat

minymina said:


> Initial Designs for Commercal & Central Business District​
> 
> 
> 20 Towers (Residential / Administrative / Services / Commercial)
> 
> Total height of 1.7 million m (?)
> 
> Highest tower in Africa at 385 m.


...


----------



## Azmat

^^ Cornerstone ceremony with the Chinese consortium led by CSCEC tasked with building the CBD.

LINK


----------



## TEBC

amazing


----------



## Munwon

Google Earth needs to update this project. Would like to see more recent updates.


----------



## droneriot

Munwon said:


> Google Earth needs to update this project. Would like to see more recent updates.


https://eos.com/landviewer/


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: El Fattah El Aleem Mosque

LINK















































​


----------



## Azmat

COMPLETED: Al Masa Capital Hotel and Resort

LINK


----------



## Azmat

next page


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: R3 Residential District

LINK























​


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: UCE - (University of Canada, Egypt)

LINK


----------



## Azmat

More renders of the ministerial district.



minymina said:


> New Renders


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS: Ministerial District

LINK


----------



## Azmat

I believe these are the first images to show progress on the villas in the R3 district. Most images are of the completed buildings adjacent to the road.

PROGRESS: R3 Residential District

LINK
















































































​


----------



## 8166UY

Seems like pretty expensive housing. Are there really enough high middle-income households to fill all that? I would think that the free market would already satisfied the demand for a great deal in the last few years.


----------



## Azmat

8166UY said:


> Seems like pretty expensive housing. Are there really enough high middle-income households to fill all that? I would think that the free market would already satisfied the demand for a great deal in the last few years.


These particular apartments would fall in the middle income category in Egypt, not upper middle income. These are examples of your upper class and upper-middle class residences in Egypt:
Mivida
Westown
Uptown Cairo
Pyramid Hills
Palm Hills October
New Giza
Madinaty

All in all there are tens of millions of middle and upper class Egyptians. Even if it's just a fraction of the population the number is pretty big. Catering to the wealthiest segment is the most lucrative option for large real estate developers. New Cairo and 6th of October have been their playground for nearly two decades now, where empty swathes of land have been sold off for the development of these massive residential compounds. If there was no demand New Cairo and all of Cairo's modern suburbs wouldn't have existed today. 

Meanwhile, developments like the one above have been left to small real estate developers in the cities where land is more expensive. I'd say there's a huge backlog when it comes to supply in that segment. Most of these units will probably not cost more than $50,000, and given the importance of attracting people to the new city I'm sure the payment plan will be affordable for most middle class Egyptians.


----------



## Azmat

RENDERS: R5 Residential District

Source: Ministry of Housing, Utilities and Urban Communities


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Ministerial District

Source: Ministry of Housing, Utilities and Urban Communities


----------



## Zordschmann

I'm so impressed with this Egypt's new capital. I found out about this superproject today, I never read about it before. 

Man, this is awesome. I could never imagine something like that, so huge!


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Ministerial District

LINK


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: R3 Residential District

LINK







































































​


----------



## Azmat

RENDER: Central Business District


----------



## ericmacm

Wow. This is extremely impressive. I had heard about this project a few years ago but I did not even think it would have come along this far yet. A lot of these buildings are very impressive too. This new city will certainly be something incredible.

I'm looking forward to seeing this come along. Can't wait until we start seeing some major skyscrapers start construction.


----------



## abctje

I knew it was going to be built, but it's very large. Is the new capital getting a metrosystem?
I also wonder what the tubes are for.

So far, pretty impressive:applause:


----------



## Azmat

abctje said:


> I knew it was going to be built, but it's very large. Is the new capital getting a metrosystem?
> I also wonder what the tubes are for.
> 
> So far, pretty impressive:applause:


There will be a high-speed rail connecting it with other cities, including Cairo and Alexandria. I don't know about a metro though, nothing I've heard so far. 

What tubes are you referring to?


----------



## Azmat

ericmacm said:


> Wow. This is extremely impressive. I had heard about this project a few years ago but I did not even think it would have come along this far yet. A lot of these buildings are very impressive too. This new city will certainly be something incredible.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing this come along. Can't wait until we start seeing some major skyscrapers start construction.


Construction on 20 towers is already underway in the CBD, it will host the highest tower in Africa at 345 meters. The Chinese company CSEC broke ground in March.


----------



## LNDN

Hey peeps I'm thinking of investing here. Any advice if it's a sound decision?


----------



## jam5

Have Egyptian authorities decided what to call this new capital -what name it should be given, I mean?


----------



## Mercenary

Many other countries have built new Capitals from scratch such as Pakistan with Islamabad and Brazil with Brasilia.

My question is, how will it be decided who moves to live here?


----------



## droneriot

Seems like the population growth will decide that by itself.


----------



## abctje

Hi Azmat,

I mean the tubes/pipes on the lower pictures in your own posting.


----------



## Azmat

jam5 said:


> Have Egyptian authorities decided what to call this new capital -what name it should be given, I mean?


A contest has been launched by authorities to decide the name.

*YOU CAN WIN A MILLION EGYPTIAN POUNDS FOR NAMING THE ‘NEW ADMINISTRATIVE CAPITAL’* - LINK



LNDN said:


> Hey peeps I'm thinking of investing here. Any advice if it's a sound decision?


Hard to say at this point, generally speaking these kind of developments have always offered good investment opportunities in real estate (New Cairo, 6th of October etc.). The fact that the government is relocating here next year is going to put a lot of weight behind it.



abctje said:


> Hi Azmat,
> 
> I mean the tubes/pipes on the lower pictures in your own posting.


The text says "facilities" for the government district, so most likely water/natural gas pipes and electricity cables. 



Mercenary said:


> Many other countries have built new Capitals from scratch such as Pakistan with Islamabad and Brazil with Brasilia.
> 
> My question is, how will it be decided who moves to live here?


Anyone can live there. The sale of residential units is going to start soon.


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Parliament Building
LINK







​


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Government District​


minymina said:


> Update
> 
> 29/07/18


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Universities of Canada, Egypt​


minymina said:


> 280270499​


----------



## Azmat

Azmat said:


> RENDERS: R5 Residential District
> 
> Source: Ministry of Housing, Utilities and Urban Communities​


RENDERS: New Garden City (R5 Residential District)


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Utilities/Basic Infrastructure


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Last satellite update:


----------



## LNDN

Is that developed bit the Almasa hotel?


----------



## Azmat

LNDN said:


> Is that developed bit the Almasa hotel?


The little quarter circle? Yeah, that's hotel. 



DiogoBaptista said:


> Last satellite update:


I don't think this is up to date, do you have a date for this one?


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Ministerial District


----------



## towerpower123

This looks horribly sprawlly, worse than the inland portions of Dubai. Hopefully there will be places to walk outside without getting flattened by high speed car traffic on every road.


----------



## Azmat

Recent drone footage of the entire R3 residential district including the villas. This site is insanely big and progress is pretty advanced now.


----------



## Azmat

It also features footage at the end of the initial progress on the R5 district, a.k.a. "downtown", with the beautiful architecture posted in the last page.



Azmat said:


> RENDERS: New Garden City (R5 Residential District)


----------



## adnan12

My fellow Skyscrapercity-Men, since October 12, many more buildings must have pop like mushrooms ! 

I want to see more pice, I love this city, especially the governement buildings

Post everything you got ! thanks


----------



## Azmat

I haven't been up to date on this project since November but there has definitely been significant progress. The main mosque has been completed, the opera house and the cultural district is u/c, Africa's tallest tower in the CBD is u/c, the sports district is u/c, the green river is u/c etc. I'm going to post some pictures on the next page.


----------



## Azmat

...


----------



## Azmat

...


----------



## Azmat

GENERAL UPDATE

LINK







































































​


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE - AFRICA'S TALLEST TOWER (385m)

LINK


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE - GOVERNMENT DISTRICT


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE - CAPITAL OPERA HOUSE​


future_architect96 said:


> Update: President Sisi inspects new arts and culture district
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/265306887197603/posts/691175681277386/


----------



## Azmat

RENDERS - EUROPEAN UNIVERSITY IN EGYPT (EUE)



Charter21 said:


> Source


PROGRESS



minymina said:


> Construction site on of "University Europe"
> 
> Work just started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Zaz965

Azmat, thanks for posting


----------



## Munwon

Fantastic!Wow!


----------



## Azmat

PROGRESS - CITY HALL

LINK





























​


----------



## goschio

Wow, Cairo progress is astonishing.


----------



## Azmat

A news report about the new capital.



future_architect96 said:


> Highly recommend watching the full video. The Governmental district is being built at record speeds. the CBD and the Green river are also progressing rapidly. :nuts:


----------



## LNDN

Insane stuff. It does seem like Egypt is getting a fresh start and projecting itself in the future


----------



## JorgenHans

Rise of a new egyptian civilisation :applause:


----------



## Twopsy

So China is building a new capital for Egypt? What does it get in return? The amount of construction reminds me of countries who discovered a lot of oil reserves. I just wonder where such a lot of money comes from, as Egypt went through a lot of trouble in the last ten years. 

I also fear that this is a step to somehow "give up" the old Cairo. Instead of building all those fancy new buildings in the old city, they are built far out in the desert. Will the old Cairo be left for poor people, who can't afford living in the new city?


----------



## LNDN

^^ no. See maspero project and all social housing. They are getting rid of illegal slums in Cairo and replacing them with 21st century standards of living


----------



## Azmat

Twopsy said:


> So China is building a new capital for Egypt? What does it get in return? The amount of construction reminds me of countries who discovered a lot of oil reserves. I just wonder where such a lot of money comes from, as Egypt went through a lot of trouble in the last ten years.
> 
> I also fear that this is a step to somehow "give up" the old Cairo. Instead of building all those fancy new buildings in the old city, they are built far out in the desert. Will the old Cairo be left for poor people, who can't afford living in the new city?


The only part of this project that a Chinese company is participating in is the CBD. The rest is mainly being built by various Egyptian companies under the auspice of the state-owned company ACUD (Administrative Capital for Urban Development), which is the owner and developer of this entire project. There is also another mega-city on the rise on the north coast, New Alamein. 

There is also a lot going on in Cairo right now. Check out the Egyptian forum if you're interested.


----------



## adnan12

Thanks a lot Azmat !


----------



## JorgenHans




----------



## Azmat

This video shows the true scale of this project. Keep in mind this is just ONE residential district out of several. I think there are some images of the U/C CBD as well towards the end, the CBD is adjacent to the R3 residential district. 

R3 RESIDENTIAL DISTRICT - UPDATE


----------



## Azmat

Massive progress on the residential districts, R3 and R5, as well as the CBD.

UPDATE


----------



## Munwon

Progress at 1:58
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=rDMxeP4b30o


----------



## Azmat

minymina said:


> New Renders
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> ​


UPDATE: MINISTERIAL DISTRICT

LINK















​


----------



## Azmat

^^

This has definitely been an issue before in social housing projects that the government has built in Egypt. This isn't the only city the government is building right now. 



[atomic] said:


> ^^ to me it looks like they changed many blocks to have fewer openings and they seem thicker. The buildings in the center of the circles east and west of the center are not there (yet?), the blocks in the southwest are completely changed. And there are 2 new roundabouts for access to the neighborhood.


Looks like this is indeed the case, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Azmat

To give you guys an idea of the scale of the current construction. 



minymina said:


> Satellite Images- 06/07/2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## citysquared

Would be great if Egypt spent more effort on reclaiming the desert and I am assuming there is some effort to green desertified areas?


----------



## LNDN

^^ https://youtu.be/lfo8XHGFAIQ 

Worth a watch. I do know they’re putting greenhouses everywhere, but not properly terraforming. A bit of an OT, but I would love to see the Qattara depression filled with water from the med, which theoretically speaking should help lower the local sea water levels? Or am I being totally obtuse?


----------



## towerpower123

This plan is miserably suburban and sprawling out everywhere. It's as if it's designed specifically to require a car to get around, like the 1950's American planning ideal. They are going to end up with massive traffic and an enormous amount of unnecessary road and utility infrastructure since each building is spread further and further apart.

The R5 district is a good example of how the city SHOULD be laid out, with small city blocks, narrow streets that slow the cars, buildings closely lining the sidewalks, and perimeter block layouts that maintain the streetwall. The wide avenues with intersections that appear to be placed at least a kilometer apart will seal in the district such that you need a car or a pedestrian overpass bridge to get in or out of it from adjacent districts. The urban fabric should continue to link it with adjacent districts. Even in cities with enormous avenues like Washington DC and Paris, the avenues become destinations largely because they are lined with shops and restaurants/cafes at street level and form blocks just as small as the rest of them. 

A few landmark government and cultural buildings should be the only ones that are set back behind plazas and parks to create public space in front of them.


----------



## citysquared

In a climate that hot, narrow streets that keep people in shade mostly and reduce heat gain on physical structures are a must. They only have to look at millennia of urban development to find the most appropriate compact form of city.


----------



## Azmat

UPDATE: Central Business District
incl. the 385m "iconic tower"


----------



## chestersim

very interesting project. want to ask a lot.

how much this will cost? how will the proponents gets its return of investments?
what is the projected size of the whole project (initial phase or/and entire phase)?
are potential residents will be forced to live here or basically optional?

the scale is so huge. are there any comparable development similar to this where hundred(thousand?) buildings are being built simultaneously?


----------



## Nizzil

chestersim said:


> very interesting project. want to ask a lot.
> 
> how much this will cost? how will the proponents gets its return of investments?
> what is the projected size of the whole project (initial phase or/and entire phase)?
> are potential residents will be forced to live here or basically optional?
> 
> the scale is so huge. are there any comparable development similar to this where hundred(thousand?) buildings are being built simultaneously?


These are questions awaiting answers.
Workers and contractors on the project haven't been paid since July, despite the Central Park lowering interest rates this year specifically to help fund the project.

Sisi wants to allow military companies - the main ones building it - to be allowed to be listed on the stock market in order to raise more capital. He has also made a big push to sell off land and assets around the project to foreign investors for the same reason, but with very little success.

News reports today are that the Housing Administration is saying the next phase of construction is going to be delayed.


----------



## Nizzil

Nizzil said:


> These are questions awaiting answers.
> Workers and contractors on the project haven't been paid since July, despite the Central Park lowering interest rates this year specifically to help fund the project.
> 
> Sisi wants to allow military companies - the main ones building it - to be allowed to be listed on the stock market in order to raise more capital. He has also made a big push to sell off land and assets around the project to foreign investors for the same reason, but with very little success.
> 
> News reports today are that the Housing Administration is saying the next phase of construction is going to be delayed.


That should say Central Bank.


----------



## Azmat

Nizzil said:


> These are questions awaiting answers.
> Workers and contractors on the project haven't been paid since July, despite the Central Park lowering interest rates this year specifically to help fund the project.
> 
> Sisi wants to allow military companies - the main ones building it - to be allowed to be listed on the stock market in order to raise more capital. He has also made a big push to sell off land and assets around the project to foreign investors for the same reason, but with very little success.
> 
> News reports today are that the Housing Administration is saying the next phase of construction is going to be delayed.


Military companies are not building it, the military does not own construction companies. The only state-owned construction company is called Arab Contractors and it's affiliated with the Ministry of Housing, they are indeed partaking in this project though along with a number of private contractors (most of them Egyptian but not exclusively). The company that is *supervising* the project is jointly owned by the Ministry of Defense and the Ministry of Housing (Administrative Capital for Urban Development).

Companies that aren't listed on this website are not owned by the Ministry of Defense, all their companies are run by the NSPO. Military involvement in infrastructure projects is limited to supervision through the Armed Force's Engineering Authority, but in this particular project it's mainly handled through the above mentioned company (ACUD).

Listing military-owned companies on the stock exchange has nothing to do with this particular project, and everything to do with the IMF-led economic reforms being pushed through that will see dozens of state-owned companies listed for the first time. So far none of the IPOs planned are affiliated with the Ministry of Defence.

Interest rates were lowered due to record low inflationary pressure, there is no way they could have done it otherwise, new capital or not.


----------



## Nizzil

Azmat said:


> Military companies are not building it, the military does not own construction companies. The only state-owned construction company is called Arab Contractors and it's affiliated with the Ministry of Housing, they are indeed partaking in this project though along with a number of private contractors (most of them Egyptian but not exclusively). The company that is *supervising* the project is jointly owned by the Ministry of Defense and the Ministry of Housing (Administrative Capital for Urban Development).
> 
> Companies that aren't listed on this website are not owned by the Ministry of Defense, all their companies are run by the NSPO. Military involvement in infrastructure projects is limited to supervision through the Armed Force's Engineering Authority, but in this particular project it's mainly handled through the above mentioned company (ACUD).
> 
> Listing military-owned companies on the stock exchange has nothing to do with this particular project, and everything to do with the IMF-led economic reforms being pushed through that will see dozens of state-owned companies listed for the first time. So far none of the IPOs planned are affiliated with the Ministry of Defence.
> 
> Interest rates were lowered due to record low inflationary pressure, there is no way they could have done it otherwise, new capital or not.


It's all the same families who run the companies and the military.


----------



## Azmat

Nizzil said:


> It's all the same families who run the companies and the military.


Families? There are no prominent "political dynasties" in the military, the hierarchy is mostly based on loyalty and seniority.


----------



## Azmat

Central Bank of Egypt

LINK
RENDERS

























PROGRESS


----------



## Azmat

This will also be situated in the government district. That massive road in the middle is apparently being built to host military parades, a more grandiose version of the Unknown Soldier memorial in Cairo. 

RENDERS: People's Square



Meez_14 said:


> People's Square update


----------



## Sevillano47

Definetly , Cairo returns to 20s 30s arquitecture . We are in XXI century.


----------



## droneriot

Military parades on so much bare concrete exposed to sunlight? They can build a massive hospital right next to it for all soldiers who collapse.


----------



## delores

Look remarkably like Palais de Chaillot in Paris. Bit worried about the military parade?


----------



## Azmat

delores said:


> Look remarkably like Palais de Chaillot in Paris. *Bit worried about the military parade*?


You and me both. Soviet-style urban design.


----------



## al-numbers

I will say tho, the ancient egyptian motifs are a nice touch. Hope this doesn't look wonky when actually built.


----------



## Azmat

A district of 30,000 units of affordable housing being built in the new capital.

SOURCE


----------



## Azmat

Some general updates of the construction showing everything from the parliament building, ministries, Green River, the CBD, the library, multisport arena, the German International University for Applied Sciences etc.

SOURCE


----------



## Azmat

Beautiful drone footage of the new capital, includes images of the "_Haussmanian_" R5 district named New Garden City. Watch it in HD.


----------



## Azmat

Obviously nothing compared to the global landmark that is the Grand Egyptian Museum (opening next year) in Cairo but still worthy of ancient royalty.

NAC Museum
SOURCE


----------



## Azmat

This one is going to be a true landmark, part of the second phase of the government district.

Egyptian Grand Mosque


----------



## hkskyline

*All Cairo govt offices to be vacated upon relocation to New Capital, says PM*
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Nov 11, 2020

Egyptian Prime Minister Mostafa Madbouly announced Wednesday that all government offices in Cairo will be vacated upon relocation to the New Administrative Capital.

His announcement came during an Egyptian cabinet video conference meeting held to follow up on the New Administrative Capital’s development, and ongoing preparations for the relocation.

Madbouly added that the few state servants that remain in Cairo will be provided with alternative places that are smaller in size, and no workers will be allowed to remain in the main offices.

More : All Cairo govt offices to be vacated upon relocation to New Capital, says PM - Egypt Independent


----------



## kmorgan

Explore Cairo Urban future on an Interactive Map


----------



## kmorgan

Explore East Cairo Monorail path on an Interactive Map that includes all the future Developments


----------



## Hudson11

Not a big fan of the housing but the religious and administrative buildings are grand.


----------



## patataylasaña

Azmat said:


> A district of 30,000 units of affordable housing being built in the new capital.
> 
> SOURCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


No lift/elevator?
I live in a four floor building with no elevator, they should install almost one in these buildings!


----------



## al-numbers

From the Egypt subforum.


----------



## LNDN




----------



## Azmat

*First tower complete for Egypt’s new capital*
















First tower complete for Egypt's new capital - Global Construction Review


The first office tower in Egypt’s new capital in the desert east of Cairo has been sealed, China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) has announced. The C08 office tower had…




www.globalconstructionreview.com





The first office tower in Egypt’s new capital in the desert east of Cairo has been sealed, China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) has announced.

The C08 office tower had the final piece of its curtain wall installed at the beginning of this year, making it “the first building to finish” in the new city’s central business district, CSCEC said on Facebook.

[...]


----------



## Azmat

Latest update of the government district in Egypt's new administrative capital (SOURCE for all images).

REAR VIEW OF CABINET BUILDING WITH A VIEW OF THE MINISTRIES AND THE PEOPLE'S SQUARE, 
THE CBD VISIBLE IN THE DISTANCE

































FRONT VIEW OF CABINET BUILDING WITH PARLIAMENT BUILDING ACROSS THE STREET, INTERSECTED BY THE PALACE PARK









U/C SENATE BUILDING









PALACE PARK MONUMENT WITH A VIEW OF THE PALACE PARK AND THE EGYPTIAN GRAND MOSQUE IN THE DISTANCE









PARLIAMENT BUILDING (HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES)

















EGYPTIAN GRAND MOSQUE







​


----------



## Azmat

Latest update of the central business district in the new administrative capital. The "iconic tower" reportedly stands at roughly 250 meters today (out of 385 meters), meaning it's already the tallest building in Africa and Egypt. 

SOURCE


----------



## mw123

Very impressive! How exciting and can't wait to see how it all turns out. The administrative buildings look great and seems they will age fairly well.


----------



## Azmat

PALACE PARK MONUMENT/UNKNOWN SOLDIER MEMORIAL
SOURCE

RENDERS

















UPDATE
























​


----------



## Azmat

GREEN RIVER
SOURCE
































​


----------



## Azmat

Timelapse showing the amazing progress achieved in just 4 years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360960724995100683


----------



## Azmat

Been quite lazy to update this thread but a lot has happened. The "inauguration" of the project is taking place by the end of year, and by that I mean that the government will officially relocate and a grand celebration will be held. A lot of districts are nearing completion at this point including the first phase of the CBD, the tallest tower in Egypt and Africa has been topped out. The Ministry of Housing has released this update video from June 2021, showing drone footage of different parts of the city (not all of them though).


----------



## Azmat

The arts and culture district in the new capital would put Roman palaces to shame.

SOURCE















































































































































In front of the museum dedicated to Egyptian capitals the landscaping features a map of the Nile Valley in Egypt detailing the location of all of Egypt's historic capitals.


----------



## Azmat

NEW ADMINISTRATIVE CAPITAL
SOURCE

R5 DISTRICT - "NEW GARDEN CITY"

























































R3 DISTRICT


















































OLYMPIC DISTRICT
















































CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT


----------



## Azmat

NEW ADMINISTRATIVE CAPITAL
SOURCE

GOVERNMENT DISTRICT







































GRAND EGYPTIAN MOSQUE


















































BANKING DISTRICT

















STATE STRATEGIC COMMAND CENTER - "THE OCTAGON"


----------



## Azmat

By the end of this year, this will be Egypt's new capital. Just five years ago it was an empty stretch of desert completely devoid of life. Soon it will be a sprawling metropolis.


----------



## Azmat

Africa's tallest tower looks quite imposing already.


----------



## Azmat

It wont be alone for long though. Here are some of the confirmed towers being built in the surrounding plots by private developers, also allocated for skyscrapers. 

PLOT MU7: 6IXTY TOWER by Al Borouj Masr (40fl, 160 meters) 









PLOT MU7: DIAMOND TOWER by Amazon Holding (46 fl, 201 meters)









PLOT MU19: 31NORTH TOWER by CFM (36 fl, 131 meters)









PLOT MU7: INFINITY TOWER by ? ( 45 fl, 200 meters)









PLOT ?: IBUSINESS PARK TOWERS by Arqa Development Group (20 fl, 91 meters)









PLOT MU19: OIA TOWERS by EDGE Holdings (30 fl, 111 meters)









PLOT MU19: PODIA TOWER by Menassat Developments (29 fl, 110 meters)









PLOT ?: PYRAMIDS BUSINESS TOWER by ? (21 fl, 96 meters)







​


----------



## Azmat

There's also the second phase of the central business district. The second phase will see 9 new towers built directly adjacent to the first phase behind the Iconic Tower, and 10 new towers in plot MU10, separated from the current phase by the Green River.

Phase one is the area with the red outline.










The buildings that are rendered below are all the buildings that are part of phase one and two. The designs for the second phase have most likely not been finalized.


----------



## Azmat

Azmat said:


> A district of 30,000 units of affordable housing being built in the new capital.
> 
> SOURCE


This district of affordable housing has been completed, including the landscaping.


----------



## pedrojpinto

Azmat said:


> STATE STRATEGIC COMMAND CENTER - "THE OCTAGON"


While I find the whole endeavour quite fascinating and certainly impressive, coupling a huge neoliberal CBD with a "bunkerization" of government structures is the ultimate irony. An idealization of "freedom" (economic) paired with structures that, to me at least, convey the opposite - moving government structures away from the people (which I assume they perceive as little more than a "mob" awaiting for the next revolution). Positioning this new command center (the "octagon") as a gigantic "crisis room", where the military control everything safely behind screens and within the confines of three concentric and unbreachable "walls" sends exactly the wrong message to the outside world - that all this is a gigantic facade, built with the sole purpose of disguising their real intent: to move the government further from the people, and the people further from their government. A government in a permanent state of emergency, continuously at war with its own people, ever fleeing from it. But, again, this is simply how I perceive this from the outside. Within Egypt, this may resonate quite differently...


----------



## Azmat

pedrojpinto said:


> While I find the whole endeavour quite fascinating and certainly impressive, coupling a huge neoliberal CBD with a "bunkerization" of government structures is the ultimate irony. An idealization of "freedom" (economic) paired with structures that, to me at least, convey the opposite - moving government structures away from the people (which I assume they perceive as little more than a "mob" awaiting for the next revolution). Positioning this new command center (the "octagon") as a gigantic "crisis room", where the military control everything safely behind screens and within the confines of three concentric and unbreachable "walls" sends exactly the wrong message to the outside world - that all this is a gigantic facade, built with the sole purpose of disguising their real intent: to move the government further from the people, and the people further from their government. A government in a permanent state of emergency, continuously at war with its own people, ever fleeing from it. But, again, this is simply how I perceive this from the outside. Within Egypt, this may resonate quite differently...


While this new capital is planned to be anti-insurrectional, your critique towards the state strategic command center in particular is a bit unwarranted as this is the headquarters of the military and each branch is housed in a similar structure and is part of a larger complex belonging to the Ministry of Defense. The government district on the other hand, as seen in the pictures above, has no wall/fence. Only the parliament and presidential palace, located in the government district do.

As far as it being anti-insurrectional, I don’t think any government would plan a new capital that’s conducive to instability. Democracy or dictatorship, any government undertaking a similar project to build a new seat of power would construct it a manner that both guarantees and conveys stability.


----------



## Manolo_B2

pedrojpinto said:


> While I find the whole endeavour quite fascinating and certainly impressive, coupling a huge neoliberal CBD with a "bunkerization" of government structures is the ultimate irony. An idealization of "freedom" (economic) paired with structures that, to me at least, convey the opposite - moving government structures away from the people (which I assume they perceive as little more than a "mob" awaiting for the next revolution). Positioning this new command center (the "octagon") as a gigantic "crisis room", where the military control everything safely behind screens and within the confines of three concentric and unbreachable "walls" sends exactly the wrong message to the outside world - that all this is a gigantic facade, built with the sole purpose of disguising their real intent: to move the government further from the people, and the people further from their government. A government in a permanent state of emergency, continuously at war with its own people, ever fleeing from it. But, again, this is simply how I perceive this from the outside. Within Egypt, this may resonate quite differently...


I completely agree. The main aim of this urban arrangement is intimidation and representation of power. Also in terms of traffic, the super wide streets seem to have fallen out of time. Will the sheer public space ever be filled with people? I don't think so. And the closer you look, the more you see that the materials and details are lacking of quality. This will not age well.


----------



## Azmat

Manolo_B2 said:


> I completely agree. The main aim of this urban arrangement is intimidation and representation of power. Also in terms of traffic, the super wide streets seem to have fallen out of time. Will the sheer public space ever be filled with people? I don't think so. And the closer you look, the more you see that the materials and details are lacking of quality. This will not age well.


Which part in particular do you find lacking in quality?

This city is designed to house five million people, and having an entire city with narrow roads seems like a highly idealistic approach to city planning. What you're looking at, parallel to the CBD, are the arterial roads that connect the city to Cairo and the Suez Axis. Two major population centers with 30 million people combined. Those are the only wide streets you'll find in the city. Most of the districts have bike lanes and narrow, walkable streets. The entire city, from west to east, is also intersected by the Green River which is entirely pedestrian.


----------



## Manolo_B2

Azmat said:


> Which part in particular do you find lacking in quality?
> 
> This city is designed to house five million people, and having an entire city with narrow roads seems like a highly idealistic approach to city planning. What you're looking at, parallel to the CBD, are the arterial roads that connect the city to Cairo and the Suez Axis. Two major population centers with 30 million people combined. Those are the only wide streets you'll find in the city. Most of the districts have bike lanes and narrow, walkable streets. The entire city, from west to east, is also intersected by the Green River which is entirely pedestrian.


From what is see in the photos the road system looks 100 % car-centric. Very 1960ies Americas...

And the lacking quality, look at this bilding:


Azmat said:


>


The proportions, the materials...no concept behind. It just leaves an amateurish impression IMO.


----------



## Azmat

Manolo_B2 said:


> From what is see in the photos the road system looks 100 % car-centric. Very 1960ies Americas...


Agree to disagree on the roads, they look perfectly fine for the most part and aren't that much different from what we see in big cities elsewhere. I fail to see the comparison as all of these district have narrow two-lane roads with bike lanes and are connected to one another through the Green River for pedestrians, so the wide arterial roads parallel to the Green River do not impede pedestrian movement. No giant parking lots, suburban malls or webs of flyover bridges in the middle of the city. The R5 district is even modelled after Downtown Cairo and its Haussmanian design.

I understand the aversion to planned cities that most people have here, but this is not going to be another Brasilia. Before you instinctively try to pick the project apart from the lens of a pessimist try to understand the general layout of the city and its features as well as Egypt's desperate need to build outwards into the desert to stop the loss of farmland in the Nile Valley and relieve pressure on existing cities.



> And the lacking quality, look at this bilding:
> 
> 
> The proportions, the materials...no concept behind. It just leaves an amateurish impression IMO.


I did point out that it's a social housing project though. This is the quality one can expect from the social housing scheme in Egypt and it's the cost of pulling tens of millions of people out of slum-like conditions in a country with a GDP smaller than that of London's, which is exactly what Egypt has done in the past five years. And to be fair, social housing schemes in many Western European countries aren't that much prettier.


----------



## TM_Germany

I still have mixed feelings about this project, although it is very impressive and interesting. Some architecture is really great, some of it is quite tacky. The districts seem quite urban and pedestrian friendly, although the wider city seems to be a collection of urban "islands" between wide arterial roads, which is unfortunate. Looking forward to how it will look once complete. Is it planned to extend the metro into this new district?


----------



## Twopsy

Will it have a metro system? That would be essential. Hardly anyone wants to walk in that climate.


----------



## skytrax

What an amazing project!!


----------



## Sydlicious

Thanks for all the updates, it is great to see what is happening in an unfamiliar part of the world … I was just wondering, what will happen to all the vacant space that is left in Cairo once people, business, government etc., move out ? Are there plans to “green” or refurbish the areas that will be abandoned ? Thanks for taking the time to answer


----------



## Azmat

Sydlicious said:


> Thanks for all the updates, it is great to see what is happening in an unfamiliar part of the world … I was just wondering, what will happen to all the vacant space that is left in Cairo once people, business, government etc., move out ? Are there plans to “green” or refurbish the areas that will be abandoned ? Thanks for taking the time to answer


They will be transferred to Egypt's new sovereign wealth fund which will partner with the private sector to generate profit from them.



TM_Germany said:


> I still have mixed feelings about this project, although it is very impressive and interesting. Some architecture is really great, some of it is quite tacky. The districts seem quite urban and pedestrian friendly, although the wider city seems to be a collection of urban "islands" between wide arterial roads, which is unfortunate. Looking forward to how it will look once complete. Is it planned to extend the metro into this new district?





Twopsy said:


> Will it have a metro system? That would be essential. Hardly anyone wants to walk in that climate.


No metro is planned in the first phase, but a monorail is currently being built which will also connect eastern Cairo and Cairo's eastern satellite cities with the new capital. There's also a high-speed rail being built which will run from Ain Sokhna to New Alamein and Alexandria through the new capital and Cairo, as well as an LRT (basically a commuter train) which will connect Cairo itself with the new capital. They're also planning BRT lines throughout the city.

You can see some of those projects here:








Transport & Infrastructure







www.skyscrapercity.com





Maybe in future phases when people actually live there they'll build a metro, but given the distance from Cairo it's unlikely to be part of the Cairo metro (~60km).

Also, the weather in this area is only slightly hotter than Southern Europe. It's not as bad as the Gulf states, only Upper Egypt gets weather like that.


----------



## Twopsy

When a new city like that is build, including a metro is much cheaper than digging through an existing city. BRT lines are something I only saw in Rio de Janeiro so far. I am not a very big fan of that. The only advantage is that it is cheaper than a metro. I hope Rio will extend the Line 4 and replace the BRT.


----------

